# Treat For Th3Oryrom Users



## wingdo (Jul 13, 2011)

DroidJunk has updated his Statusbar mods (which is used by Shift3r and Purity). I do not run Purity but can attest it works fine installing over SHIFT3R. The biggest change with the new release is that you can change the colors of the status bar text (notifications, clock, etc).

Main thread is here:http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/droid-bionic-mods/10115-mod-statusbar-mods-plus-more.html

Download one of the two (stock or black bar) zip files, and DJTools.apk. Flash the ZIP, copy the apk to /system/app and change permissions to 755, reboot and blammo. Do NOT just install the apk via package installer as for whatever reason the apk goes away on reboots then and all your changes go away as well.

Here's a video of it in action:


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

The Development subforum is reserved for releases. moved to Bionic General.


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

thanks trying it now.will report back after it reboots


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

works great on shift3r. love that i can remove the clock from notification bar


----------

